
Levenshtein Automata (2010) - tosh
http://blog.notdot.net/2010/07/Damn-Cool-Algorithms-Levenshtein-Automata
======
mgliwka
[https://github.com/intel/hyperscan/](https://github.com/intel/hyperscan/)
implements this along multiple regex matching and a pcre pattern compatible
engine (chimera).

------
btown
A really cool trick! FYI Elasticsearch implements this technique when you use
the `fuzzy` query:
[https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/guide/master/f...](https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/guide/master/fuzzy-
query.html) \- but it's important to know about if you ever want to do this
with in-memory or relational data!

------
dvirsky
I've implemented this a while ago as part of RediSearch and integrated into a
Trie. This is a super powerful algorithm.
[https://github.com/RedisLabsModules/RediSearch/tree/master/s...](https://github.com/RedisLabsModules/RediSearch/tree/master/src/trie)

------
cmyr
Another great post on this topic, by the other of ripgrep:
[https://blog.burntsushi.net/transducers/](https://blog.burntsushi.net/transducers/)

------
dang
Lots more at
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Levenshtein%20Automata%20point...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Levenshtein%20Automata%20points%3E20&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

------
iamgopal
Nice post. 2010. Years back, this blog was started by Nick for app engine
tutorials etc, as he was one of the first in Google app engine support, when
he worked for Google. Time flies. Tons of other good posts on that blog.

------
billwashere
Everyone this cool website gets posted I point them to this -
[http://blog.notdot.net/tag/damn-cool-
algorithms](http://blog.notdot.net/tag/damn-cool-algorithms)

~~~
michaelmior
This was a really great series. It's a shame the author didn't continue.

~~~
vanderZwan
I love blogs like this. Some people are really good at hitting that sweet spot
of explaining things in a way that mixes theory with application in such a way
that the insight becomes easier to grok.

Reg _" raganwald"_ Braithwaite's blog is another one:

[http://raganwald.com/](http://raganwald.com/)

